# German shepherd needs a new home



## Pickle304

Me and my boyfriend bought a German shepherd last week off someone on Gumtree. After asking the man a serious range of questions, meeting the dog and taking him out over two days we bought him. He travelled home to Edinburgh really well in car, was pretty much perfect everything we wanted how ever in the last week things have changed.

We now cannot take the dog out he is so terrified of people and traffic we cannot keep him, when we take him out anyone or thing who comes near us he runs at and barks at to defend us and him the thing is anyone who knows dogs knows he isnt vicious he is simply terrified and needs help, he is just really unsettled and if someone had experience or could pay for a trainer they would be getting an amazing dog since we bought him he has been nothing but protective and lovely to us its just the outdoors and visitors tothe home. We are unable to keep him or train him as we do not have any experience and feel its not right to keep him in a flat were there are children he will scare.

In the house its different hes really really smart has basic training, sit, lie down paw etc and stays pretty much silent he responds to his name eats regularly and isnt fussy and can be left alone in the house for quite a while without making a sound or having an accident he really is fantastic.

however we have phoned every rescue centre in edinburgh and most outside of edinburgh and none of them will take him. We were told if we cant manage him and they wont take him our other option is to have him put down cause its not fair to have him in a house were we are scared and cant give him the freedom he needs.

He isnt a bad dog sadly i think we have been lied to for money and he needs someone who has experience with German shepherds and training and can spend the time to help him if not I fear the worst as we cannot keep him like this we can barely take him out incase someone complains because they dont know his situation or he gets in an accident by running on the road or at another dog.

This dog has potential and hes stunning hes a full breed but i dont have papers to prove this as the last owner had nothing. we tried to do a good thing for this animal and its gone wrong please help us he has so much potential and with training he could be the best buddy a person could have.


----------



## Superash

Would love to try and help but you are too far away i'm. Sure there are people in your area that will try to help you but in this situation dont expect a lot of sympathy just good advice


----------



## simplysardonic

Poor dog
This is one of the perils of purchasing a dog off somewhere like Gumtree, it's very easy for people to lie in order to get shot of a problem they can't be bothered with any more:nonod:
Can you get in contact with a behaviourist, you have only had him a week & he is still going to be unsettled, they will work with you & the dog to overcome his issues. It takes time & commitment but it would be worthwhile
If you aren't prepared to go through with this have you got in touch with a GSD rescue?


----------



## Shrap

Have you been in touch with GSD Rescue Scotland? I take it the dog is terrified of other dogs too?

At the moment only take him out late at night when everything is quiet.

Do you have facebook? I will see what I can do to help you


----------



## Pickle304

simplysardonic said:


> Poor dog
> This is one of the perils of purchasing a dog off somewhere like Gumtree, it's very easy for people to lie in order to get shot of a problem they can't be bothered with any more:nonod:
> Can you get in contact with a behaviourist, you have only had him a week & he is still going to be unsettled, they will work with you & the dog to overcome his issues. It takes time & commitment but it would be worthwhile
> If you aren't prepared to go through with this have you got in touch with a GSD rescue?


I know and i feel like people think we are doing the same thing the problem is we are quite young and cant afford a behaviourist or trainer and we are both so inexperienced we know someone else could take the time and space to gradually fix this problem, we have phoned everywhere in edinburgh they said they are full or have a waiting list the german shepherd rescue have a waiting list but im going to call tomorrow and see if they have a foster family that could help us asap because its not working out the people in our stair are now wary of him and like i said we arent strong enough to control him oitside my boyfriend is 17 stone and built like the side of a house and he is able to lift him off his feet when outside


----------



## purrr

i have 2 gsd's and would have took him on if you wasn't so far away as iv fostered a dog like this in the past,
a pic might help with trying to find him another home as someone might fall in love with him and then arrange to come and see him 
good luck in finding him a new home


----------



## Pickle304

Shrap said:


> Have you been in touch with GSD Rescue Scotland? I take it the dog is terrified of other dogs too?
> 
> At the moment only take him out late at night when everything is quiet.
> 
> Do you have facebook? I will see what I can do to help you


Not so much he will rrun at other dogs if they come at him but its mainly people and traffic anyone who walks near us or drives past and he flys off the handle its scary  and i know its not his fault, we tried last nigth but because of work the latest he is out is 9 and there is still traffic and people 

yeah i will private mail it too you just now


----------



## Pickle304

purrr said:


> i have 2 gsd's and would have took him on if you wasn't so far away as iv fostered a dog like this in the past,
> a pic might help with trying to find him another home as someone might fall in love with him and then arrange to come and see him
> good luck in finding him a new home


Aww that would have been great :/ yeah i will try get one uploaded he is gorgeous  thank you


----------



## purrr

Pickle304 said:


> Not so much he will rrun at other dogs if they come at him but its mainly people and traffic anyone who walks near us or drives past and he flys off the handle its scary  and i know its not his fault, we tried last nigth but because of work the latest he is out is 9 and there is still traffic and people
> 
> yeah i will private mail it too you just now


you might want to try a really good head collar, just untill you can find someone willing to take him, they give you almost 100% control in situations like traffic/people etc also if he has a toy that makes a noise take that out with you and if someone is walking towards you get his attention before hand with it,
its just a few tips that might help you or partner while you find someone to take him


----------



## Shrap

Pickle304 said:


> Not so much he will rrun at other dogs if they come at him but its mainly people and traffic anyone who walks near us or drives past and he flys off the handle its scary  and i know its not his fault, we tried last nigth but because of work the latest he is out is 9 and there is still traffic and people
> 
> yeah i will private mail it too you just now


you don't have enough posts to PM - add me Rachel SaveLennox Gaffin | Facebook


----------



## Pickle304

Shrap said:


> you don't have enough posts to PM - add me Rachel SaveLennox Gaffin | Facebook


Okay i have


----------



## Cleo38

Poor dog 

Why can you not give him a chance? He's only been with you a short time. I know it's not always easy, I too have GSD who had alot more issues than I initially thought. I too am an inexperienced dog owner but with time & effort you can make a difference, it just depends whether you want to or not.

The best thing would be to get a head collar intially so you have more control over him when you are out. Roxy was very similar at first, at home she was (mainly!) fine, quite relaxed & was able to do a couple of basic commands but outside ....  she was scared of everything. 

Maybe try & find places to walk that are quieter for him & keep them short to start off with. There are lots of threads on here regarding reactivity & stress with dogs that you may find useful


----------



## Shrap

He's gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## simplysardonic

Definitely recommend getting a head collar like others have suggested


----------



## Dober

Dogs like this normally get passed from person to person, until they're either put down or passed to someone who is willing to step up. What a shame for him :nonod:


----------



## purrr

Shrap said:


> He's gorgeous :001_wub:


thats so not fair you cant say he'e gorgeous when no one else can see thats just teasing


----------



## Shrap

The lovely Kane! I'm trying to arrange to go and see him ASAP to see if I would be able to take him on. The OP is scared of him as he barked in her face and her boyfriend who currently has him isn't allowed pets where he stays.


----------



## purrr

he is gorg, is it just a bad pic or does he need to put on a few pounds?


----------



## Shrap

I haven't seen him, but I can't see ribs so that's fine for me. I like my GSDs lean though. But I'll check him over when I see him. He does look a little hollow in the waist x


----------



## simplysardonic

Ooh good luck Shrap, he's lovely


----------



## purrr

Shrap said:


> I haven't seen him, but I can't see ribs so that's fine for me. I like my GSDs lean though. But I'll check him over when I see him. He does look a little hollow in the waist x


the waist was what i ment, maybe a good wormer is just in need, 
its always good for them to be lighter id rather have them that way but my bel was never given the memo lol


----------



## Cleo38

I really hope it works out for him. It's such a shame that people buy dogs without fully understanding what they are taking on.


----------



## Shrap

Cleo38 said:


> I really hope it works out for him. It's such a shame that people buy dogs without fully understanding what they are taking on.


I might need your number on speed dial lol


----------



## Cleo38

Shrap said:


> I might need your number on speed dial lol


Let us know how things go. I must admit I have a soft spot for GSD's now. Am thinking that now things are getting easier with Roxy maybe (in a year or so) we could start thinking of dog no. 3 ..... what am I saying?!


----------



## Pickle304

i appreciate we took him on without knowing everything and we didnt know the person who sold him had lied about his past we were trying to do a good thing and it went wrong which is why i am trying to fix it now, i love him to bits but i cant live in fear when i know someone else could give him better training in a better home i do care about him. Yeah he needs to put on a bit of weight the man we bought him off told us that he needs some beef.


----------



## Cleo38

Pickle304 said:


> i appreciate we took him on without knowing everything and we didnt know the person who sold him had lied about his past we were trying to do a good thing and it went wrong which is why i am trying to fix it now, i love him to bits but i cant live in fear when i know someone else could give him better training in a better home i do care about him. Yeah he needs to put on a bit of weight the man we bought him off told us that he needs some beef.


Unfortunately I think alot of people do so you really can never be sure what you are taking on. We got Roxy from a rescue but even then she wasn't assessed properlly (not really their fault though) so had alot more issues than we initially thought.

I was lucky in that we don't have children (which is obviously more of a worry when you have a new dog) so trying to settle her in wasn't as stressful (although it felt like it at times!).

Good luck with getting things sorted for him, he looks lovely & really does deseve a great home


----------



## missnaomi

Really hope Shrap can help you - he looks lovely!
Naomi


----------



## Pickle304

Thanks everyone  I hoep she can help to would be fab just want whats best for him and i reallly wish i could give him it hes so smart and beautiful just needs time and a chance appreciate the support and advice and good too know im not the only one this has happened too


----------



## purrr

Pickle304 said:


> i appreciate we took him on without knowing everything and we didnt know the person who sold him had lied about his past we were trying to do a good thing and it went wrong which is why i am trying to fix it now, i love him to bits but i cant live in fear when i know someone else could give him better training in a better home i do care about him. Yeah he needs to put on a bit of weight the man we bought him off told us that he needs some beef.


we all know its hard settling in a new dog and he has his problems but if you are fearful so will the dog be, i know its easyer said than done but dogs are like children they pick up on how you are feeling and act in accordance to those feelings,

hope he gets on well with shrap and gets all the training he needs and good luck with it all
oopps just noticed spelled you user name wrong


----------



## purrr

the pic of him who took that? was that what you took after you got him or was it taken by the past owners?


----------



## ClaireandDaisy

Hi - what is happening with this dog? I know some Rescue people in Scotland. Would you like me to ask them to contact you or is it sorted?


----------



## Pickle304

purrr said:


> the pic of him who took that? was that what you took after you got him or was it taken by the past owners?


The picture was taken by us the day we bought him when got home


----------



## Pickle304

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Hi - what is happening with this dog? I know some Rescue people in Scotland. Would you like me to ask them to contact you or is it sorted?


The girl who came to see him today but isnt sure yet if she can take him, se is coming back on Tuesday with her other GSD to see how they socialise and then discuss whats happening. If she is unable to take him your help would be greatly appreciated as we really want to find him a good home. I will keep posting on here if we she decides to rehome him. thanks.


----------



## purrr

Pickle304 said:


> The picture was taken by us the day we bought him when got home


am gonna guess the was no other people around or traffic as it looks like he does have confidence in that pic and maybe it would help training him out the front where its peaceful by just sitting there and letting him watch to world go by


----------



## sianrees1979

Shrap said:


> The lovely Kane! I'm trying to arrange to go and see him ASAP to see if I would be able to take him on. The OP is scared of him as he barked in her face and her boyfriend who currently has him isn't allowed pets where he stays.


he's gorgous, looks like our lexington, hope he finds his forever home soon


----------



## Shrap

I have to say this boy is absolutely amazing. He's only a little unsure of traffic, but tbh I think it's mainly prey drive. He wants to chase. I've seen that look in my boy's eyes before, with the waving tail. 

I went in to the flat and Kane was in the kitchen, I made myself comfortable and asked Connor to let him out, I ignored him (just looked at the other wall) he barked twice then smelled the cheese in my hand and was my best friend after that.

He can stare at some people walking past but if you circle him back and keep going he doesn't bark. Not as interested in treats as he is in sniffing everything though I'm afraid, but he might be better off with a toy.

He learned to stop pulling on the lead in about 10 minutes, and on the way back from walking him he didn't bark at any cars.

He just needs someone calm and confident to bring him on. I really love this guy, he is so expressive with these lovely cheeky brown eyes. Some of the things he does really reminds me of Dino haha.

The first dog we met he lunged and barked at, but in a playful way. The other dogs we had hackles, growling, lunging and barking. BUT those dogs had rather tense body language, I'm not sure who got their handbag out first lol.

When he met Dino he was barking and lunging in an aggressive way, but only when they are face to face. They can walk beside each other with no problems so that's what i'm going back to do on Tuesday. Kane will happily stand near Dino (particularly when Dino is lying down) so I want to go and just walk them lots together and see how we can progress. He doesn't seem determined so I think we can work with it. If I had a boyfriend or something I would take him but I can't control both walking together and it's what I need to do to get them used to each other.

So we will see how that goes. He would make a fantastic pet for someone though and he looks as if he would do REALLY well in an obedience environment.

I'll upload a few pics in a min


----------



## Shrap




----------



## Cleo38

OMG, he is gorgeous :001_wub:

I really hope things work out for him.


----------



## Pickle304

Shrap said:


> I have to say this boy is absolutely amazing. He's only a little unsure of traffic, but tbh I think it's mainly prey drive. He wants to chase. I've seen that look in my boy's eyes before, with the waving tail.
> 
> I went in to the flat and Kane was in the kitchen, I made myself comfortable and asked Connor to let him out, I ignored him (just looked at the other wall) he barked twice then smelled the cheese in my hand and was my best friend after that.
> 
> He can stare at some people walking past but if you circle him back and keep going he doesn't bark. Not as interested in treats as he is in sniffing everything though I'm afraid, but he might be better off with a toy.
> 
> He learned to stop pulling on the lead in about 10 minutes, and on the way back from walking him he didn't bark at any cars.
> 
> He just needs someone calm and confident to bring him on. I really love this guy, he is so expressive with these lovely cheeky brown eyes. Some of the things he does really reminds me of Dino haha.
> 
> The first dog we met he lunged and barked at, but in a playful way. The other dogs we had hackles, growling, lunging and barking. BUT those dogs had rather tense body language, I'm not sure who got their handbag out first lol.
> 
> When he met Dino he was barking and lunging in an aggressive way, but only when they are face to face. They can walk beside each other with no problems so that's what i'm going back to do on Tuesday. Kane will happily stand near Dino (particularly when Dino is lying down) so I want to go and just walk them lots together and see how we can progress. He doesn't seem determined so I think we can work with it. If I had a boyfriend or something I would take him but I can't control both walking together and it's what I need to do to get them used to each other.
> 
> So we will see how that goes. He would make a fantastic pet for someone though and he looks as if he would do REALLY well in an obedience environment.
> 
> I'll upload a few pics in a min


Obviously you had the magic touch lol on his next walk we cldnt get past the main road and had to come back maybe we are percieving things as scarier to us than other people cause we arent used to it but he went back to pulling and all  hes so beautiful and i really hope we can get him a home soon that can put him to his full potential. Am glad you liked him tho and hopefully on Tuesday him and Dino will become friends


----------



## missnaomi

He does look stunning!!
Really hope this works out or another lovely home can be found.
GSDs rule!!
Naomi x


----------



## Pickle304

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Hi - what is happening with this dog? I know some Rescue people in Scotland. Would you like me to ask them to contact you or is it sorted?


If you could private mail me some number or website sthat would be fab please x


----------



## RAINYBOW

Pickle304 said:


> Obviously you had the magic touch lol on his next walk we cldnt get past the main road and had to come back maybe we are percieving things as scarier to us than other people cause we arent used to it but he went back to pulling and all  hes so beautiful and i really hope we can get him a home soon that can put him to his full potential. Am glad you liked him tho and hopefully on Tuesday him and Dino will become friends


This just proves in the right hands he could be a fantastic dog so don't be disheartened 

The wrong dog for a person is just the wrong dog and rehoming him now will give him a chance to turn himself around 

Good Luck xx


----------



## Pointermum

Pickle304 said:


> If you could private mail me some number or website sthat would be fab please x


I think you need to have made 20 posts before you can use and be contacted by PM, good luck


----------



## Pickle304

Hi I just wanted to let everyone know that Kane is going to his new home on Wednesday with Shrap  I know she will do him proud and bring him up to his best and I hope he and Dino become best friends  thanks to everyone for their support and advice and the biggets thanks to Shrap for giving Kane a chance.


----------



## Cleo38

Pickle304 said:


> Hi I just wanted to let everyone know that Kane is going to his new home on Wednesday with Shrap  I know she will do him proud and bring him up to his best and I hope he and Dino become best friends  thanks to everyone for their support and advice and the biggets thanks to Shrap for giving Kane a chance.


OMG that's fantastic! :thumbup:

Am so pleased things are working out for him x


----------



## Pickle304

Cleo38 said:


> OMG that's fantastic! :thumbup:
> 
> Am so pleased things are working out for him x


mee too i know it wasnt the best way but in the long run hes going to have a better life than with the guy we got him off we just cldnt get it right but i know shrap will and i hope he gets on really well


----------



## RAINYBOW

Thats a great outcome


----------



## newfiesmum

Pickle304 said:


> Hi I just wanted to let everyone know that Kane is going to his new home on Wednesday with Shrap  I know she will do him proud and bring him up to his best and I hope he and Dino become best friends  thanks to everyone for their support and advice and the biggets thanks to Shrap for giving Kane a chance.


That is wonderful news. you are so lucky to have found this forum and to have found Shrap.

I don't want to nag, but I hope you learn from this experience. No matter what people say in their ads, assume they are lying. People who put their dogs on places like Gumtree do not have their best interests at heart and they will lie. Just because a dog is full grown, does not mean it is also socialised and trained.

Well done Shrap and well done you for seeing the light and not just selling him on to someone else.


----------



## portiaa

Great news I wish Kane the best of luck in his new home


----------



## harrys_mum

this is a lovely outcome, well done for trying hard to find him a good home.he is a super looking boy.
i do hope we can see plenty of kane on here soon.
best of luck shrap.
michelle x


----------



## Jugsmalone

Pickle304 said:


> Hi I just wanted to let everyone know that Kane is going to his new home on Wednesday with Shrap  I know she will do him proud and bring him up to his best and I hope he and Dino become best friends  thanks to everyone for their support and advice and the biggets thanks to Shrap for giving Kane a chance.


Excellent news and well done to Sharp for giving this boy a chance. Kane is a handsome lad and I'm sure Sharp can bring out his full potential


----------

